# MKV Fog light Upgrade to HID



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

I want to upgrade my fog lights for HID's.

I have a set of H11 bulbs and Depo Projectors, the light is OK but not great and mostly because the cheap Phillips bulbs I'm using.

I saw this kit on ebay, i know i know but some people used with fair results.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4300K-35w-C...s=Make:Volkswagen&hash=item3cc64412e2&vxp=mtr

or this one:

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=3955{2}4{18}65{4}162{28}365

I know 50 bucks can make a lot of difference but I want to hear some opinios.

my fogs are wiring using the relay kit from ecstuning, so I dont have to worry about any CEL flashing.

OEMPLUS have a HID Fog light kit for $99 dls but it's out of stock ritght now.

I guess my only perk from the ebay kit is the ballast but that's where the $50 dls makes the difference right.

Any opinions or suggestions on other kits to do this upgrade? Or comments on these two kits.

Thanks

:beer::beer:


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

No comments?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Either one will work fine, just ebay is very hit and miss... I have a Morimoto HID kit from TRS on my low beams and it works perfectly fine. My projector fogs are a DDM kit that works fine. I have used DDM, and Ebay kits before without any problems. I would go more expensive with a name than some no name brand. DDM kits have become very hit and miss as well... i had a ballast go on me within a few months. Thankfully it was replaced without any problems... since no issues. (probably a fluke thing) 

I would highly recommend Morimoto from TRS though. Excellent customer service.

if you already have fogs installed you don't need the relays and all that... just buy the H11 kit for your projectors. 

If you don't have your fogs installed... save yourself some money and buy the ECS Harness for H11 that comes with a pre-wired relay.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks xJOKERx 

I'm using a kit from a friend, he sold the Jetta before adding the kit (got one more baby and now he is driving a SUV).

The kit is from ebay so we'll see, the seller had very good feedback.

Already have fogs on my Jetta so, it should be a plug and play job.

I will post my results, after the kit is installed. :beer:

Hey I'm driving to Dallas,Texas on Thursday :beer:.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Thanks xJOKERx
> 
> I'm using a kit from a friend, he sold the Jetta before adding the kit (got one more baby and now he is driving a SUV).
> 
> ...


Sweet - yeah i hope that works out - i've had pretty good luck both ways (ebay/name brand) stuff and haven't had any issues other than the DDM ballast. Make sure your A/C is working! haha


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Man, I knew I forgot to do that my A/C needs a re-charge.

We are going to the Roanoke Area.




xJOKERx said:


> Make sure your A/C is working! haha


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Man, I knew I forgot to do that my A/C needs a re-charge.
> 
> We are going to the Roanoke Area.



ha yeah it's been in the 90's everyday (no clouds...) - nights are perfect though - upper 70's to low 80s. Nice to go for a drive at night with all the windows down and not burning up. 

Roanoke is nice - i almost moved over there last year - some rolling country to it, but for the most part pretty nice.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Man I got a speed ticket in Temple Texas 16 miles above the 65 limit but I thought it was 75. The patrol told me it would be close to $200 dls damn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Man I got a speed ticket in Temple Texas 16 miles above the 65 limit but I thought it was 75. The patrol told me it would be close to $200 dls damn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yikes... yeah those smaller towns are notorious for big ticket fees... sorry to hear that! :banghead:

*edit* i think there was something to go through to change the speed limit to 75mph in rural areas, but i'm not sure that has gone though (obviously it hasn't you got a ticket)... 

just watch the small towns in around the areas, the speed limits will go from 70 to 55 within a 1/4 mile


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

I know that now LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> I know that now LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha - yeah that sucks though hah


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Quick question:
I got the HID kit and connected with the wiring of the relay kit I had before but the lights are not working, tested with the bettery and the lights works fine.
I'm replacing the fusefor. 20 Amp, the box said to use a 20A.
I'm not sure I need somethifng extra, the current wiring comes from the euroswith, the fuse box to the relay and to the light, but its not getting enough power to light up.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Finally its working just a wire issue.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## losty (Aug 6, 2013)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Finally its working just a wire issue.


 I ve got installed stock fog lights on my jetta 09 i want to replace it with hid protector lens what best kit i need to get it done correctly


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

check this ebay item 190840291315 

but you need to verify what bulbs are you using right now.


----------



## wushugs (Oct 1, 2008)

i have ddm.. set in my lowbeam set in my fogs.. the only issue with all ballasts is to make sure you secure them.. if they bang around in there alot.. it will fail.. broke two that way... haha atleast theres lifetime warranty on it:thumbup:


----------



## PVieira21 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Question*

Hey JETTAWOLF598 what projector housings are you using. I found a set on ebay from ProMotorSports that were about 90.00 (way cheaper than ECS's) but Idk how I feel about them. How is the lighting from yours. Could you use fogs with out the main headlights and see pretty decently ?
:wave:


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

The projectors are from this ebay seller and with the HID kit works pretty well and I can use it without the main headlights on and the light pattern is really good.

I think I paid $75 for the projectors but the same guy is selling it now for less.
Check this ebay item 
190840291315




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

